# visa help



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

I have what may be a different question than this forum gets , but here goes . I having been living with my fiancee ; and her 2 children , for the past 3 months in Mexico City . My original plan was to work on a K-1 visa from here , it turns out that that is not feasible , so we applied for a tourist visa . Well today was her appointment and she was denied the tourist visa . Needless to say i was shocked and upset , since we filled out the application together and my info was on the application and it was paid for online with my credit card . The US Embassy website states that when denied , there is no recourse , and that you must reapply and pay the fee again [ $160] . I called the consular office in Mexico City 6 times today , but the could not or would not let me speak to a human being , so i called the consular offices in Merida and Matamoros and spoke to a live person . After the conversation that i had with both gentlemen , i came away with the notion that getting a tourist visa to visit the states is basically a crapshot ! Sorry for such a long post , but any information that could help me sort this out would be greatly appreciated . 
Thank you !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

regwill said:


> I have what may be a different question than this forum gets , but here goes . I having been living with my fiancee ; and her 2 children , for the past 3 months in Mexico City . My original plan was to work on a K-1 visa from here , it turns out that that is not feasible , so we applied for a tourist visa . Well today was her appointment and she was denied the tourist visa . Needless to say i was shocked and upset , since we filled out the application together and my info was on the application and it was paid for online with my credit card . The US Embassy website states that when denied , there is no recourse , and that you must reapply and pay the fee again [ $160] . I called the consular office in Mexico City 6 times today , but the could not or would not let me speak to a human being , so i called the consular offices in Merida and Matamoros and spoke to a live person . After the conversation that i had with both gentlemen , i came away with the notion that getting a tourist visa to visit the states is basically a crapshot ! Sorry for such a long post , but any information that could help me sort this out would be greatly appreciated .
> Thank you !! :fingerscrossed:


According to what my friends in the US Consulate here in Guadalajara tell me, you turn in your application, they give you about three minutes in an interview after which the visa officer decides if you have told the truth about everything on the application and then he/she makes a decision on whether they think you are likely to return to Mexico. There is no appeal from their decision and your visa application fee is gone either way. The approval rate is about 80% and there are some pretty clear things they are looking for so I don't know if I would call it a "crap shoot". They want to see things like strong ties to Mexico, a job, a house, things that make it likely the applicant will return to Mexico and not overstay a visit on the visa.

But you probably know this already. Her close ties to you, probably were what doomed her application to failure. It was not hard for the visa officer to see that she is interested in relocating to the US. B-1/2 visas are for people who just want to visit the US occasionally, not move there.

I hope you find a way to work things out. It is difficult for many, maybe most. I have a number of friends who met their spouses here and took them back to the US. It is always a hassle.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

See to hear about your problems getting a tourist visa for your fiancée. You should post a query on the USA Forum to get advice from people whose significant others have managed to get such a visa. Here's the link: America Expat Forum for Expats Living in America - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. Good luck!


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank You Isla !


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> According to what my friends in the US Consulate here in Guadalajara tell me, you turn in your application, they give you about three minutes in an interview after which the visa officer decides if you have told the truth about everything on the application and then he/she makes a decision on whether they think you are likely to return to Mexico. There is no appeal from their decision and your visa application fee is gone either way. The approval rate is about 80% and there are some pretty clear things they are looking for so I don't know if I would call it a "crap shoot". They want to see things like strong ties to Mexico, a job, a house, things that make it likely the applicant will return to Mexico and not overstay a visit on the visa.
> 
> But you probably know this already. Her close ties to you, probably were what doomed her application to failure. It was not hard for the visa officer to see that she is interested in relocating to the US. B-1/2 visas are for people who just want to visit the US occasionally, not move there.
> 
> I hope you find a way to work things out. It is difficult for many, maybe most. I have a number of friends who met their spouses here and took them back to the US. It is always a hassle.


But see , thats the thing , she would prefer to stay in Mexico City where she has lived her whole life , and she said as much at her interview . I am 46 and she is 44 ,and i will need to go back to work in the next 7 to 10 months , and I would much rather work back in the states than work in Mexico City . My fiancee understands this , so thats why i am thinking of moving back to San Antonio , Texas .


----------



## michele13 (Aug 21, 2013)

My boyfriend and I have had the same problem for over three years! He's applied for a tourist visa three times already in Monterrey, each getting more expensive. They've given him multiple reasons why they denied him- doesn't have close ties, hasn't been at a job long enough, etc. Thing is that he has a house and a good job and they have managed to nit-pic on stupid technicalities. Others that I have spoken to have told me if you don't have much luck after awhile at one embassy, you should try a different one. I know a few people who've had no problems at the Guadalajara embassy!

Good luck!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

michele13 said:


> My boyfriend and I have had the same problem for over three years! He's applied for a tourist visa three times already in Monterrey, each getting more expensive. They've given him multiple reasons why they denied him- doesn't have close ties, hasn't been at a job long enough, etc. Thing is that he has a house and a good job and they have managed to nit-pic on stupid technicalities. Others that I have spoken to have told me if you don't have much luck after awhile at one embassy, you should try a different one. I know a few people who've had no problems at the Guadalajara embassy!
> 
> Good luck!


It is a difficult situation for many. For clarity, there is only one US *Embassy*. It is in Mexico City. All the rest are Consulates or Consular Agencies. According to the woman who heads it, the largest US visa section in the world is in the US Consulate in Ciudad Juarez.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

michele13 said:


> Thing is that he has a house and a good job and they have managed to nit-pic on stupid technicalities.


Personally, I wouldn't describe what's happened as _nit-picking_. But I'm not the one involved in this and I understand the frustration.  Given the fact that there are more than 12 million living in the USA illegally, I support a toughened entry process. Given the astronomical number of visa requests to enter the USA from Mexico, I understand, too, that some good/well-meaning people are given short-shrift and are denied.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

They could have denied you if you or her told them you were going to be married. Married individuals usually live together. Sad to say, but the proper way to move forward with your plans is to return to the U.S. and file a K-1 visa, and then she would have to do the legwork from inside Mexico. You are still required to file paperwork in the U.S. such as financial support, etc. to meet the conditions required for a K-1 visa. 

One thing to note, a K-1 visa for the most part has a shorter waiting time than say if you were to get married before applying. I have seen others who have gotten married first and then get caught up in the system and have to wait for more than a year. The K-1 visa is much shorter, and from my experience with assisting others with the process it is the way to go.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

By law you are allowed to reapply in writing within 60 days of being denied. You of course must play the full amount again, but can write a letter and send it in with your application for the visa stating your claim why you feel you were wrongly denied the visa. I suggest you look online for that option or you go to the embassy to the American Services sections explain that you want to reapply in writing and see what they say. The same thing happened to my sister's mother-in-law two years ago and she wrote a cover letter and attached it to her mother-in-law's second application and was approved.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

regwill said:


> I have what may be a different question than this forum gets , but here goes . I having been living with my fiancee ; and her 2 children , for the past 3 months in Mexico City . My original plan was to work on a K-1 visa from here , it turns out that that is not feasible , so we applied for a tourist visa . Well today was her appointment and she was denied the tourist visa . Needless to say i was shocked and upset , since we filled out the application together and my info was on the application and it was paid for online with my credit card . The US Embassy website states that when denied , there is no recourse , and that you must reapply and pay the fee again [ $160] . I called the consular office in Mexico City 6 times today , but the could not or would not let me speak to a human being , so i called the consular offices in Merida and Matamoros and spoke to a live person . After the conversation that i had with both gentlemen , i came away with the notion that getting a tourist visa to visit the states is basically a crapshot ! Sorry for such a long post , but any information that could help me sort this out would be greatly appreciated .
> Thank you !! :fingerscrossed:


Why don't you get married and file for a CR1 visa?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

A denial by a consulate officer as to a visa can not be appealed. It is over. The only thing you can do is reapply and pay the fees again. It is always a good idea to wait for a period of time before reapplying.

Next time show travel itineraries, plane tickets (round trip) and where you will be staying as Consulate Officers aren't dumb. It costs money to come to the US, and the cost adds up quickly and in a short time. Financials would probably help as it would show you can afford the trip.

Direct Consular Filing may be an option for you to consider as it would be much faster than the Visa Service Center, which tends to be slow..........very slow. Only for the I-130 though (after marriage)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

By the way I have applied for several Mexicans at the Guadalajara consulate and it is not any better. If they have the slightest suspicion that you intend to move there the visa is denied.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> By the way I have applied for several Mexicans at the Guadalajara consulate and it is not any better. If they have the slightest suspicion that you intend to move there the visa is denied.


That is true at all the Consulates. 

In Guadalajara, the approval rate runs around 80% but statistics don't help if you are one of the 20%.

I think the problem the Original Poster has is that applying for a tourist visa for a fiancé looks really suspicious. He is going to have to go a more conventional route.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> A denial by a consulate officer as to a visa can not be appealed. It is over. The only thing you can do is reapply and pay the fees again. It is always a good idea to wait for a period of time before reapplying.
> 
> Next time show travel itineraries, plane tickets (round trip) and where you will be staying as Consulate Officers aren't dumb. It costs money to come to the US, and the cost adds up quickly and in a short time. Financials would probably help as it would show you can afford the trip.
> 
> Direct Consular Filing may be an option for you to consider as it would be much faster than the Visa Service Center, which tends to be slow..........very slow. Only for the I-130 though (after marriage)


Direct Consular Filing is an option only if the American Citizen or the Petitioner has a Residente Temporal or Permanente Visa for Mexico. If so then it can be filed at the Embassy in DF. However in any instance where the intended visa recipient has to file a waiver along with their application, the DCF process is not allowed in those cases.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you .


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

regwill said:


> thank you .


Instead of a tourist visa to go to the US most Mexicans get a 10 year B-1/B-2 visa attached inside their Mx. passport frequently callled a "border crosser" card.

The process includes showing proof you can afford to travel to the US on occasion. Have a house in Mexico and earn enough money there and work at a decent job. It is basically for people who are not job jumping and are professionals or at least employed at a job that makes well above the miniumum wage or own a business.

If you have no house, a minimal skilled job and no money in your bank account it will be denied.

In reality you can cross the border with this visa and have to stay within the 50 mile from the border "free zone" for shopping purposses as many times a year as you like. If you need to travel beyond the 50 mile zone you stop at the border and get a I- 94 permit which is easy to do costs $6.00 US and tell them where you are going and for how long. You have to turn in this form when leaving the US. This way they track your movements and know you are not still in the US.




Visitor Visa

B-2 visa:

"Gather Required DocumentationGather and prepare the following required documents before your visa interview:

Passport valid for travel to the United States - Your passport must be valid for at least six months beyond your period of stay in the United States (unless exempt by country-specific agreements). If more than one person is included in your passport, each person who needs a visa must submit a separate application. Nonimmigrant Visa Application, Form DS-160 confirmation page Application fee payment receipt, if you are required to pay before your interview. Photo – You will upload your photo while completing the online Form DS-160. If the photo upload fails, you must bring one printed photo in the format explained in the Photograph Requirements. Additional Documentation May Be Required
Review the instructions for how to apply for a visa on the website of the embassy or consulate where you will apply. Additional documents may be requested to establish if you are qualified. For example, additional requested documents may include evidence of:

The purpose of your trip; Your intent to depart the United States after your trip; and/or Your ability to pay all costs of the trip. Evidence of your employment and/or your family ties may be sufficient to show the purpose of your trip and your intent to return to your home country. If you cannot cover all the costs for your trip, you may show evidence that another person will cover some or all costs for your trip."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

10 year visa is callled a DSP-150, B-1/B-2 visa.

The website I posted above states you can only re-apply after a denial after your situation has changed and gives no time frame as to when.


http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/visit/border-crossing-card.html

Border crosser card costs $160.00 US


----------

